# Tyre pressures



## carmha (Nov 20, 2017)

Can anyone tell us where/how we can check the tyre pressures on our new campervan, and top up with air? Garages around us don't seem to have sufficiently powerful equipment.


----------



## carmha (Nov 20, 2017)

5 and 5.5 bars


----------



## maingate (Nov 20, 2017)

carmha said:


> 5 and 5.5 bars



Please give more detail on what Motorhome you have. I think your pressures might be way too high (for at least one of the axles).


----------



## carmha (Nov 20, 2017)

We have a Globecar Roadscout R. It's just possible my partner may be remembering the exact pressures incorrectly (I don't have the handbook here), but the question still stands, as to where we can get the pressures checked and the tyres topped up.


----------



## Weston (Nov 20, 2017)

I put 70psi about 5 bar in the rear and 50 or so in the front of mine, I have no issues with Sainsburys locally it goes a lot higher.


----------



## maingate (Nov 20, 2017)

carmha said:


> We have a Globecar Roadscout R. It's just possible my partner may be remembering the exact pressures incorrectly (I don't have the handbook here), but the question still stands, as to where we can get the pressures checked and the tyres topped up.



I cannot see how we can help with the 'where' because we don't know where you are.

You say that you cannot find an air pump with a high enough pressure (a common problem), so why not buy your own tyre inflator. Google using 'Ring 12 volt tyre inflater', they make a range of them.


----------



## colinm (Nov 20, 2017)

I top up the tyres on our Campscout at Sainsbury's, can't remember what the notice says is maximum, but we go over that with no problems, but then ours is in 60's psi, not 70's.


----------



## mark61 (Nov 20, 2017)

Heres a link to tyre page in Fiat Ducato owners manual.  You'll have to check to see if it's the right model though. 

Fiat Ducato  Owner's Manual (Page 232 of 287)


----------



## witzend (Nov 20, 2017)

carmha said:


> Garages around us don't seem to have sufficiently powerful equipment.



I expect they have but are restricting the pressure to the public air line. We did this after someone burst their tyre by over inflating it and tried to blamed us. So ask in the garage to see if they will do it for you


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 21, 2017)

hairydog said:


> The way to determine the correct tyre pressures is straightforward, but not simple. First, load it up to the max you will be carrying (including fuel, water, people etc), then get it weighed, getting the axle weights separately. Write them down. The detail matters.
> Next, look at your tyres. Each tyre will have a load index figure (something like 97/99 or 110/112) and a maximum inflation pressure (maybe 65psi, possibly more).
> 
> You then have to look up the max load for your tyres' load index. If there are two numbers (as in my example) use the highest number, unless it is a twin wheel axle. That will give you the maximum safe load for that tyre at the stated maximum pressure.
> ...



Never heard an explanation like that before, someone seems to be in the know thanks.


----------



## oldpolicehouse (Nov 21, 2017)

I use my local truckstop


----------



## r4dent (Nov 21, 2017)

carmha said:


> Can anyone tell us where/how we can check the tyre pressures on our new campervan, and top up with air? Garages around us don't seem to have sufficiently powerful equipment.



Couple of weeks ago my Tyre Pressure Monitor warned of low pressure in left rear tyre.  It was 5 bar instead of 5.5.
We were just pilling into Morrisons for a shop so I went to their airline.  Set the desired pressure to 5.5 inserted £1 coin and watched as the pressure went down to 4.7 bar.  Thinking I'd done something wrong I repeated the process, but the same happened.  Went into the kiosk and asked what the max bar for the pump.  Was told it doesn't work in bar only PSI and to try that.  Selected 80 psi, inserted another £1 and it cut off at 69 psi.  Spotted a Halfords Service centre across the road so I walked over and asked if their air line would do 5.5 bar. "No problem" the man said, "We'll be about 2 hours and it will cost £10" !

We had theatre tickets that evening and were running a little late so I decided to drive to the next petrol station.  About 1/2 mile further on and I saw a type depot.  Pulled in and explained the situation.  The guy pulled out his airline and  inflated the tyre, all in less than a minute.  He even refused a tip, saying he liked helping people.


----------



## Keithchesterfield (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm never sure why Motorhomes are run at the tyres maximum, usually 80psi, which gives a harsh ride and on many roads could dislodge your false teeth with the hard tyres and no 'give'.

As said earlier you need to know the front and rear axle weights (around £5 to use a local weighbridge) and the size and type of tyres you have before adjusting your tyre pressures.

Any guesswork will mean your tyres probably won't last as long and may wear unevenly.

With the tyres I have fitted - Continental (225/70 R 15C 112/110) - on my Pilote on a Ducato base and with front axle 1560kg and rear axle 1940kg, confirmed fully laden by a weighbridge, the recommended pressures are 47psi front and 61psi rear.

Sainsbury, Tesco and other Supermarkets all have machines to give air, all mine do, and using them is a doddle.

The first thing when buying a Motorhome, besides showing it off to the neighbours, is to get it weighed and sort out those pressures – for your safeties sake.

:dog:  :dog:  :dog:  :dog:


----------



## runnach (Nov 21, 2017)

My CI clearly stated 5.5 bar all round a lot of garages seem to struggle ( I also kidded the machine into thinking the tyre was flat so compressor wasn't cutting in and out.

As Maingate said a ring or similar 12 v pump does the job but can get warm and make sure you don't flatten your battery leave the engine running.

I also used a dedicated pressure gauge to garages and cheap compressors often poorly calibrated,

Channa


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 21, 2017)

hairydog said:


> Why do you have your tyres at that pressure?



If it’s like my Swift probably because the owners manual says so.
I did the wieghbridge / axle weight calculations and reduced the pressures considerably which gave a much better ride. I also have a ring compressor so never bother with garage forecourt air compressors.


----------



## Rockburner (Nov 21, 2017)

hairydog said:


> The way to determine the correct tyre pressures is straightforward, but not simple. First, load it up to the max you will be carrying (including fuel, water, people etc), then get it weighed, getting the axle weights separately. Write them down. The detail matters.
> Next, look at your tyres. Each tyre will have a load index figure (something like 97/99 or 110/112) and a maximum inflation pressure (maybe 65psi, possibly more).
> 
> You then have to look up the max load for your tyres' load index. If there are two numbers (as in my example) use the highest number, unless it is a twin wheel axle. That will give you the maximum safe load for that tyre at the stated maximum pressure.
> ...




this ought to be in an app so that you can type in the requisite numbers and have the answer auto calculated.

(yes I know it's a relatively easy bit of maths, but, well, you know....  )


calc is (if I'm reading this right): 
((axle-weight/2) / max-load ) * max-pressure

according to what I've just read, the max-load index is an agreed standard across all tyres - is that right?


----------



## Keithchesterfield (Nov 22, 2017)

Have a look at the information on this site to help you understand and find your correct pressures - scroll down for the Motorhome info.
 and Download the guide.

You must know axle weights and understand what the numbers mean on your tyre walls before deciding the pressures required.

Tyre Safety Information | TyreSafe - Promoting UK Tyre Safety and Driver Awareness

:dog:  :dog:  :dog:  :dog:


----------



## Rockburner (Nov 22, 2017)

hairydog said:


> Strictly speaking, it's
> ((axle-weight/wheels on axle) / max-load ) * max-pressure
> 
> Yes, the max-load index is an agreed standard across all tyres




Looks easy enough to code up into an app - hey @Admin - has anyone suggested putting this little calculation into the WildCamping App??


----------



## add2much (Nov 29, 2017)

Rockburner said:


> Looks easy enough to code up into an app - hey @Admin - has anyone suggested putting this little calculation into the WildCamping App??




Motorhome Tyre Inflation Pressure Advice | TyreSafe - Promoting UK Tyre Safety and Driver Awareness


----------



## Deleted member 52918 (Nov 29, 2017)

add2much said:


> Motorhome Tyre Inflation Pressure Advice | TyreSafe - Promoting UK Tyre Safety and Driver Awareness



Thanks for this, it works a treat!!


Phill


----------



## Rockburner (Feb 12, 2018)

add2much said:


> Motorhome Tyre Inflation Pressure Advice | TyreSafe - Promoting UK Tyre Safety and Driver Awareness



Apparantly I need to have 80psi in my rears (and 61 at the front).  Seems a bit high - especially as they're only rated for 69 max!

I had the van weighed, 3340kg, so I split the weight in half for that form - which appears to be a (semi) valid method - after all, it's the 'axle' load they're asking for, rather than the weight on each wheel.


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 12, 2018)

The maximum pressure only applies to the USA ...


----------



## maingate (Feb 13, 2018)

Rockburner said:


> Apparantly I need to have 80psi in my rears (and 61 at the front).  Seems a bit high - especially as they're only rated for 69 max!
> 
> I had the van weighed, 3340kg, so I split the weight in half for that form - which appears to be a (semi) valid method - after all, it's the 'axle' load they're asking for, rather than the weight on each wheel.



Even if you try different configurations of weights and tyre sizes it still gives 80 psi for a single rear axle. Strangely it is very accurate when I input my Tag axle configuration.


----------



## Isnbill (Feb 18, 2018)

Hi

As per other posts, I weighbridged the van fully loaded, emailed the weights, exact make model of van + exact details of tyres, to the tyre manufacturer, Continental, and they emailed me back a chart matrix indicating the safe range of pressures for each axle for optimum safety, tyre wear and comfort.  
Pressures were considerably less than Peugeot's generic standard door pillar/Autocruise's handbook readings.  Improved comfort on our potholed roads and the tyres have now done 26000 miles with 4-5 mm left and are wearing very evenly with no excess wearing in the centre or outer edges such as you get with overinflation.

Billy


----------

